# Wah wah Ibanez wh-10



## Dano (May 12, 2008)

Que les puedo decir, el mejor wah wah que existe, un pedal muy codiciado  

Espero que lo armen y tengan tanta satisfacción como yo.


----------



## Pablo16 (May 13, 2008)

Muy buen aporte Dano(como siempre), no falta quien busca uno de estos.

Como sugerencia: podrían incluirlo en la lista con los que publicó Fogonazo así se tiene una recopilación más extensa.

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## luis vera (May 29, 2008)

Podrían agregar el PCB del wah wah?, quedaría completo.
Les adjunto un archivo con la parte mecánica que les puede servir para el armado.
Saludos.


----------



## Cian Lecter (Jun 30, 2008)

Hola! ¿Como estan?, soy nuevo en este foro, hace ya un rato que me registre pero ultimamente lo estoy leyendo mucho mas, les queria hacer algunas preguntas respecto al circuito posteado arriba, el cual tengo muchisimas ganas de armar.Son:

*¿que es lo que dice "bias" o algo asi?, en el esquematico sale una flecha, pero no es ni vcc ni masa, por ejemplo la va que figura en la llave "s2"
*y sobre la llave s2, ¿a donde va el terminal?, uno esta al aire, el comun a "bias" y el otro al circuito?, ¿me los podrian explcar?
*Y la ultima y no molesto mas, mi idea es sacarle la salida de "tuner", ¿que es lo que tendria que extraer del circuito?

si logro realizar el circuio,voy a subir los pcbs como mi primer aporte, obviamente si funciona, jaja.
en fin disculpen las molestias!
muchas gracias y muy buen aporte!


----------



## Dano (Jul 1, 2008)

Cian Lecter dijo:
			
		

> Hola! ¿Como estan?, soy nuevo en este foro, hace ya un rato que me registre pero ultimamente lo estoy leyendo mucho mas, les queria hacer algunas preguntas respecto al circuito posteado arriba, el cual tengo muchisimas ganas de armar.Son:
> 
> *¿que es lo que dice "bias" o algo asi?, en el esquematico sale una flecha, pero no es ni vcc ni masa, por ejemplo la va que figura en la llave "s2"
> *y sobre la llave s2, ¿a donde va el terminal?, uno esta al aire, el comun a "bias" y el otro al circuito?, ¿me los podrian explcar?
> ...



1- Los "BIAS" deben estar todos unidos entre sí, es un voltaje proporcionado por el divisor de tensión formado por resistencias, el divisor divide el voltaje principal a la mitad (4.5V), el divisor está formado por las resistencias de 10K y el condensa7uF

2- EN el switch S2 un terminal se conecta al audio de entrada atraves de la resistencia, el común va conectado a BIAS (explicado anteriormente)

3-Debes sacar el transistor Q3, las resistencias R11-R4-R5 y el condensador C3, además el jack J3 (obvio no?)


----------



## Cian Lecter (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola de nuevo!

Dano muchas gracias por toda la información  !

Pero todabia no me queda claro el funcionamiento de la llave S2  ,¿podrias explicarme? para ser mas especifico dejo una imagen donde señalo mis dudillas!
 ops: 

De nuevo infinitas gracias!
Saludos
Luciano.[/img][/list]


----------



## Dano (Jul 1, 2008)

Si, esa patilla queda libre, no se conecta a nada.

Aviso que no tengo el PCB, después de armarlo formatee la máquina y perdí ese PCB junto a otros


----------



## Cian Lecter (Jul 1, 2008)

Muchas gracias Dano!, no hay problema, cuando lo arme(que espero que sea en esta semana o la proxima) y si lo puedo hacer funcionar dejo el Pcb en este post!
Saludos!


----------



## Cian Lecter (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola gente de nuevo!, estuve averiguando un poco del pedal y creo que ya se en que forma lo voy a armar, pero nesecito un poco de ayuda de parte de dano.

No pude conseguir ningun diodo de los que estan descriptos en el esquematico, ¿sabes de algun reemplazo?, ¿o quizas leo yo mal los codigos?, ¿puede ser?

d1 wo3c
d2 151566
d3 tlr102
d4 rd4.78

Graciassss!


----------



## Dano (Jul 7, 2008)

Esos diodos pueden ser sustituidos por:

D1: 1n4001
D4:1n4148
D2:1n4148
D3: Led rojo


----------



## santiago (Jul 7, 2008)

ya me puse con mi amigo pcb wizard a hacer el pcb jaja

saludos, y muy muy buen pedal


----------



## kuzhertz (Ago 22, 2008)

Hola Dano estoy dandole vueltas al circuito y tengo la duda sobre el valor del Diodo4, no es un Zener de 4.7 voltios?, o es el de silicon 1n4148 como marcaste?, de antemano gracias por la respuesta.                                                                                                                                                                                      Pd:En estas semanas voy diseñar el pcb a mano ops: jeje si se vee decente lo posteo en foto   .


----------



## Machimbre (Ago 27, 2008)

Buen pedal! Tiene para conmutar la respuesta del filtro si lo querés usar para bajo o guitarra.
    *
      Input Impedance
          500k Ohms
    *
      Output Impedance
          < 1k Ohm
    *
      Maximum Output Level
          +4 dBv
    *
      Wah Range
          Guitar: 350Hz-2.2kHz, Bass: 175Hz-1.1kHz
    *
      Wah Depth
          +6dB - +20dB
    *
      Equivalent Input Noise
          -95 dBv (IHF-A)
    *
      Power Consumption
          6 mA
    *
      Power requirements
          9 V DC


Dano, para el potenciómetro de 50k usaste un lineal o logarítmico?

Saludos


----------



## Machimbre (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola kuzhertz, sí, efectivamente es un zener de 4,7V... creo que es para regular el consumo del led


----------



## kuzhertz (Ago 27, 2008)

Ok gracias machimbre


----------



## Dano (Sep 2, 2008)

El pote que usé fue el mismo que el del dunlop crybaby, solo que le agregue una resistencia de 50k, porque el crybaby original trae un pote de 100k

Creo que estos potes son logaritmicos, yo en eso no me preocupe porque utilicé el pote y la carcaza de un crybaby viejo.


----------



## Seba.Kuper (Sep 10, 2008)

Hola a todos! Soy nuevo en este foro! Primero me gustaria felicitar por el circuito del Wah Wah! Es muy bueno! Y me gustaria saber si por casualidad no me podrian pasar bien el listado de componentes del circuito porque imprimi la hoja y no se ve demasiado bien que digamos...

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## YIGO18 (Abr 19, 2009)

olas amigos, me quiero armar la pedalera  ibanez_wh10_wah wah  y no alcanso a ver los conponentes,
me los podrian descrivir todos.
de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## bruno_nqn (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola q tal gente como va? Respecto al wah wah he escuchado q los mejores wah wah's llevan en una parte del circuito una bobina de mas o menos unos 500mHy... yo no soy un experto en electronica ni nada (es mas bien hobbie para mi) pero hay alguien q lo haya armado y me pueda decir q calidad de sonido tiene?
    PD: No es por menospreciar el circuito ni decir q este no sirva ni nada de eso, de echo es gran aporte, el cual se agradece... es solo lo q me han dicho y he visto en wah wah's dunlop (como el q usaba Hendrix) lo de esa bobina... de tener este un buen sonido me pongo a armarlo de toque! 
    Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 22, 2009)

hola muy bueno el aporte ya me lo pongo a hacer!

bruno: existen wahwahs excelentes tanto con bobina como sin ella...
si quieres escucharlo para sacerte las dudas entra a:
http://www.guitarristas.información/foro/f12/ibanez-wh-10-wah-wah-pequena-review-30301/
registrate y podras escuchar como suena el wh10

por lo que averigue es un pedal rarisimo y muy buscado en todos lados y su diseño es un tanto mas moderno que los wah wah con bobina...

si aun prefieres los de bobina pon "pisotones" en el señor google que alli encontraras algo de lo que buscas

edit: ya lo arme en protoboard y funciona de 10! muchas gracias dano! sale proteus!


----------



## bruno_nqn (Abr 27, 2009)

ah joya gracias por el dato... y si decis q en protoboard anduvo yo ymb me pongo a hacerlo!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 27, 2009)

si.. la placa esta en desarrollo jeje por las dudas alguien sabe donde comprar (en argentina) los benditos swich dpdt para la activacion de estos pedales?


----------



## nachitox (May 18, 2009)

Muchachos alguno pudo realizar el layout de la placa? me interesaria mucho hacer este wah que no utiliza bobina, ya que son imposibles de conseguir en los valores que necesitan, y no se alcanza el sonido esperado. En cuanto a DPDT en el sig foro comentan varias direcciones para los que son de Bs. As http://diyers.forogratis.es/foro/viewtopic.php?t=34&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=dpdt&start=45... yo no pude comprobarlo porq vivo en Cordoba, pero estoy seguro que debe haber. Saludos!


----------



## pablofunes90 (May 18, 2009)

hola gente ya tengo la placa hecha y les comento que suena muy bien el wh-10...

el que necesite el layout me manda un pm asi se lo paso...

en ML pude conseguir los dpdt a muy buen precio, en cantidad y de buena calidad.... lo mejor es que hacen envio contra reembolso a toda argentina...

me da curiosidad saber donde piensan montar este efecto ya que como todos saben se necesita un pedal de "expresion" para controlarlo...

los escucho! (en realidad los leo pero bueh...)

salu2!

pablo


----------



## istikis (May 19, 2009)

que buena loco! suena de maravilla eh! yo andaba buscando algun pcb de dunlop ya que solo he encontrado el esquema y del vox dificil conseguir el el inductor halo, asi que quizas me ponga a hacer este lo que si haber si alguien con talento para los pcb se manifiesta con uno...

un saludo


----------



## dejavierto (Ago 10, 2009)

Hace tiempo andaba buscando ese circuito!
Consulta: alguien tiene la lista de componentes? porque en el pdf no se leen bien los números, y me parece que le estoy errando en los valores de los capacitores...
saludos!


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 10, 2009)

hey pablofunes podrias postear aca el pcb de este pedal asi todos podemos descargarlo.. obviamente si eso no te molesta

de antemano muchas gracias
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 10, 2009)

aaah! en la primera pagina de este tema el compañero luis vera (mensaje nro 3) dejo un pdf en que se explica como hacer el armado del pedal 
eso si esta en ingles.. espero te sirva
saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Ago 10, 2009)

bueno a pedido del publico aca va la placa del wh-10 para que todos puedan descargarla...

Por lo de la caja para el efecto uno de los foreros me pasó un tuto muy bueno que me parecio no mejor sino mas facil de hacer que el que se habia posteado en el tercer post del hilo.

http://www.diyguitarist.com/DIYStompboxes/DIY-Wah2.htm

sobre el pcb tengo que alcarar que hice modificaciones (soy de meter mano vieron) :
- la salida para el afinador yo no la use y la saque del circuito
- los numeros de los componentes como las resistencias y los capacitores no coinciden con los del esquema original, pero no se preocupen ya que figuran todos los valores en mi sch...
- el layout posee 6 pistas en rojo que vendrian a ser puentes

cualquier otra cosa consultenme...

saludos y exitos...

Pablo


----------



## fedee (Sep 6, 2009)

hola para todos, una preguntita:
alguien tiene un pcb de algun distorsionador de guitarray de un wahwah, mas o menos
facil de realizar, ya que soy nuevo en el tema...
desde ya muchisimas gracias y saludos a todos. fedee


----------



## guitartronics (Sep 14, 2009)

saludos a todos soy un beginner pero no queria quedarme con las manos cruzadas
asi que por aqui les dejo algunos aportes a los amantes del wah.
espero se diviertan y me den sus reacciones cuando terminen sus proyectos.
saludos.


----------



## my chifildrama (Ene 5, 2010)

alguien me podría dar una idea de cuanto me costaría hacerme de uno de esos?

mi ultimo proyecto un pre amplificador termino como distorsión, jajaja no se que salio mal pero lo uso como pedal de un especie de distorsión extraña es gracioso como un p*E*dal de distorsión para bajos y agudos algo así como doble ganancia pronto posteare mi trasto ese....
regresando al tema  el costo un wah wah el que usa la bobina de 50X... mH es mas barato?
y son conseguibles  las piezas?

mis otros proyectos se a quedado por que no consigo todos los componentes... 

espero y me ayuden pronto seguiré molestando jeje p*OR**QUE* tengo varios proyectos en mente...

PDT: me retiro desearme buena suerte que tengo bastantes exámenes ( eso ni al caso XD)

hasta pronto!!


----------



## ivanel22 (Mar 26, 2010)

luis vera dijo:


> Podrían agregar el PCB del wah wah?, quedaría completo.
> Les adjunto un archivo con la parte mecánica que les puede servir para el armado.
> Saludos.



me dice que el archivo esta dañado y no puedo ni abrirlo :S


----------



## Cacho (Mar 26, 2010)

El archivo funciona bien. Acabo de bajarlo y abrirlo.

Saludos


----------



## Rubioz (May 9, 2010)

Pablofunes90 muchisimas gracias por tu aporte... hace tiempo que queria armarme un wah wah... primero probe con el crybaby pero tuve que hacer todo yo (el pcb y demas) y no obtuve un resultado favorable... en cuanto al pedal de expresion aqui te paso un tutorial:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/videos/4081303/Fabrica-tu-pedal-de-expresion-DIY-Wah-Wah-%28MECANISMO%29.html

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Rubioz (Jun 8, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> bueno a pedido del publico aca va la placa del wh-10 para que todos puedan descargarla...
> 
> Por lo de la caja para el efecto uno de los foreros me pasó un tuto muy bueno que me parecio no mejor sino mas facil de hacer que el que se habia posteado en el tercer post del hilo.
> 
> ...




Pablo!
Primero que nada un gran saludo y mis felicitaciones por tus excelentes aportes y trabajos.
Hace tiempo quise hacer el crybaby pero con el tema de la bobina no me funciono, ahora entonces queria probar con el Ibanez, por supuesto usando los esquemas y pcb que hiciste vos.
Pero me surgieron un par de dudas que me gustaria que me respondiaras para asi poder poner en marcha el proyecto:

*La entrada de la señal (J1) posee 3 terminales, pero no deberia poseer solo 2 ya que la guitarra es mono?, ademas la salida es mono. Obviamente esta bien lo que hiciste vos pero no llego a entender que iría en cada uno de los terminales (1 es gnd obvio pero los otros 2) 
*Las "Flechas" que hay por ejemplo en el terminal 2 del J2 se unen todas no?
*El J3 vendria a ser un switch del tipo de 2 posiciones?, es decir, en una posicion el terminal 1 y el 2 estarian "conectados" y en la otra no? 
*El positivo de la alimentación es el terminal 1 ?
*El resto de los Jumpers (menos el led, alimentacion, entrada, salida, pote, etc, osea los que te dice) son jumpers comunes que al colocarlos hace que hagan contacto los terminales? (como J2, J9, J12) o hacen referencia a transistores?
A lo que me refiero es si, los Jumpers de 3 terminales son transistores(excepto J1 y J7), y si los de 2 terminales son jumpers comunes.
*El Jumper que tiene por nombre "depth" que vendria a ser?

Perdon por las preguntas tan obvias y estupidas, es que soy principiante y me gustaria armarlo, se que debe ser una molestia responder este tipo de preguntas, ruego me disculpes, pero ando con muchas ganas de armarlo y queria aclarar mis dudas.

Un cordial saludo y muchas gracias desde ya

Rubioz-


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel (Jun 20, 2010)

mira podes ir a una casa donde repara maquinas de coser y comprar el pedal ai en ese caso ya tendrias la caja ahora creo que ese pedal usa un sistema de ponerle al pote un engranaje y en la parte donde pisas como una especie de sierra que serian losdientes que ban en el engranaje mas un resorte esto aria que cundo pises la sierra baje y regule el pote y si porne sunsistema con palanca solo pisas mas fuerte en la parte de atra y vuelve a subir a por cierto me pasa el circuito diagrama y plaqueta si es posible con el montajke de los componentes espero que tesirva muchas grasias


----------



## Rubioz (Jun 20, 2010)

Mauro

Tengo ya el pedal de expresion, lo hice yo mismo pero me gustaria que si alguien me pudiera aclarar ese tema ...

Desde ya muchas gracias

Rubioz-


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel (Ago 25, 2010)

mira bajo los pins te dice que componentes son o que hacen en el caso de los  DPDT mire en vicente lopez argentina buenos ayres en avenida maipu y laprida esta electrónica laprida que vende los dpdt a un buen precio a unos 12 pesos argentinos pero como son importados aveces tiene y aveces no pero bueno es un aporte si no siempre tiene los comunes los que no enclavan pero leei que se pueden modificar eso pero no se cuanto vida útil tiene obviamente sale mas caro acá les dejo un post de taringa donde esplica como hacerlo esta casi abajo de todo el post lean http://www.taringa.net/posts/musica/1430292/Armate-pedales-para-la-viola.html espero que mi aporte sirva nos vemos buen aporte del wah wah lo voy a intentar  nos vemos


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 27, 2010)

Esta interesante, lo quiero intentar pero no se si lo podría hacer óptico, estoy pensando en algo así como una lente de aumento para enfocar un LED sobre una fotoresistencia y al acercarse o alejarse de la lente cambiaría el punto de enfoque variando la intensidad, lo que no se es si tendría suficiente velocidad de respuesta por el efecto memoria o si serviría en primer lugar XD

¿alguien tiene alguna idea de como hacerlo?


----------



## rastone1993 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nuyel dijo:


> Esta interesante, lo quiero intentar pero no se si lo podría hacer óptico, estoy pensando en algo así como una lente de aumento para enfocar un LED sobre una fotoresistencia y al acercarse o alejarse de la lente cambiaría el punto de enfoque variando la intensidad, lo que no se es si tendría suficiente velocidad de respuesta por el efecto memoria o si serviría en primer lugar XD
> 
> ¿alguien tiene alguna idea de como hacerlo?




¿algo así como con un optoacoplador?


----------



## Dano (Oct 29, 2010)

Nuyel dijo:


> Esta interesante, lo quiero intentar pero no se si lo podría hacer óptico, estoy pensando en algo así como una lente de aumento para enfocar un LED sobre una fotoresistencia y al acercarse o alejarse de la lente cambiaría el punto de enfoque variando la intensidad, lo que no se es si tendría suficiente velocidad de respuesta por el efecto memoria o si serviría en primer lugar XD
> 
> ¿alguien tiene alguna idea de como hacerlo?



No es necesario usar un lente simplemente interpones (mas o menos) un objeto oscuro entre el led y el LDR.


----------



## locasaso (Nov 5, 2011)

yo necesito el layout xfavor!!! me serviria muchisimo!!!





pablofunes90 dijo:


> hola gente ya tengo la placa hecha y les comento que suena muy bien el wh-10...
> 
> el que necesite el layout me manda un pm asi se lo paso...
> 
> ...


----------



## locasaso (Nov 23, 2011)

ola termine el wh-10 y suena perfecto pero aun tengo una ultima duda el led de encendido se tendria que apagar cuando cambias a by pass??? o siempre queda encendido?? tendria q incorporarle un circuito milleniun by pass?? xfavor saquenme de esta pequeña duda o solamente se queda encendido el led asi cambie el efecto???


----------



## joselis (Ene 27, 2012)

que hay viejo.... gracias por el aporte, en un proyecto de la universidad nos piden esto, pero no entiendo muy bien la conexion del j1 y j4 noc si aun tenes eso porq estaba viendo que el post es de ya hace mucho tiempo... espero tu respuesta gracias, lo que no entiendo muy bien es el j1 tiene tres terminales, pero como decia por ahi vi que la gitarra es mono entonces una conexion que viene de tierra hacia donde iria conectada porq veo que la senal va hacia el espacio de arriba de j1 epro la tierra de la gitarra iria hacia la terminal 3 o la 2 y porq la 2 esta directa a tierra porfavor necesito eso para poder probarlo gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 27, 2012)

locasaso dijo:


> ...el led de encendido se tendria que apagar cuando cambias a by pass??? o siempre queda encendido?? tendria q incorporarle un circuito milleniun by pass?? xfavor saquenme de esta pequeña duda o solamente se queda encendido el led asi cambie el efecto???



Lamentablemente no vi ningún ByPass en el circuito que puso Dano en el primer mensaje, así mismo, trata de poner un TrueByPass. Si quieres hago un dibujo para que tengas una idea.



joselis dijo:


> ...lo que no entiendo muy bien es el j1 tiene tres terminales, pero como decia por ahi vi que la gitarra es mono entonces una conexion que viene de tierra hacia donde iria conectada porq veo que la senal va hacia el espacio de arriba de j1 epro la tierra de la gitarra iria hacia la terminal 3 o la 2 y porq la 2 esta directa a tierra porfavor necesito eso para poder probarlo gracias



El jack que se utiliza es uno MONO con CORTE, osea, tiene 3 terminales, pero uno no hace contacto con el plug, sino con el centro del jack (el terminal "vivo" o "positivo"), haciendo que la entrada se derive a tierra y evita ruidos si no tiene un plug conectado (esto equivale a cerrar el volumen a cero).

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 16, 2012)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> hola gente ya tengo la placa hecha y les comento que suena muy bien el wh-10...
> 
> el que necesite el layout me manda un pm asi se lo paso...
> 
> ...




Sé que publicaste el PCB; te lo agradezco infinitamente!! 
 podrías hacer lo mismo con los coneccionados  muchas gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Electronec (Feb 3, 2013)

Buenas compañeros:

Les vengo a comentar y a mostrar que tal y como comentan Dano y otros colegas mas, este pedal se sale, va de 10, todo un pedalazo!!!

Destacar la integración del True ByPass de los Boss  y como no, la fabricación del gabinete mediante plástico, pegamento, mucha lija y una buena pintura en spray.

Unas fotos de partes del proceso. Espero que les guste.



Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 7, 2013)

Estimado ELECTRONEC te ha quedao como los dioses, por favor puedes poner como se interconecta todo y el PCB?? graxias, me parece o en el pedal estan los interruptores??? como es eso ahí??
De nuevo felicitaciones y me dás unas excelentes ideas pa empezar el mío!!


----------



## Electronec (Feb 8, 2013)

Gracias GSM, como siempre, un placer tus halagos.

Efectívamente, el pedal lleva dos micro pulsadores que accionan el T&B de BOSS en lugar del pulsador externo que estamos acostumbrados a ver en el resto de Wah´s. Me pareció buena idea ponerlo ahy digamos que el pedal es doble pedal. 

Cuando la cremallera llega al final de su recorrido tenemos que pulsar con el pie un poco mas fuerte para accionar el cambio de estado de efecto.

Decidí poner 2 micros para no tener problema de contacto en una base tan delgada y ancha a su vez dado la dureza de la pisada. Si esta fuese sensible, al mover para alante y para atras el pedal principal, se puede accionar el T&B sin querer.

A continuación unos esquemas que uniéndolos saldrá el engendrito:


El esquema. Si no se aprecia bien, está por el post.

El PCB:



El True Bypass: inconfudible.



Si eliminamos el conmutador del primer esquema e intercalamos el T&B de Boss justo en la resitencia de 1 mega, ya tenemos la conmutación, sencillo .No???
Esta parte la hice sin PCB está metido en el tubito negro y rojo que aoarece en la foto.

Cualquier, duda por aquí seguimos estando.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 21, 2013)

Un favor ELECTRONEC si tienes las medidas de las cajas del pedal del que has hecho sería excelente!!!!
Aún no capto lo de tu switch!!!, lo pones en el pedal no??? y se acciona cuando te acercas al borde del pedal??  y como es el coneccionado del true??? me confundo en eso!

GRACIAS


----------



## Electronec (Mar 22, 2013)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Aún no capto lo de tu switch!!!, lo pones en el pedal no??? y se acciona cuando te acercas al borde del pedal??  y como es el coneccionado del true??? me confundo en eso!
> 
> GRACIAS



Cuando el pedal del Wah llega al final, no pasa nada si no presionas un poco mas fuerte. Dicho de otra forma, para accionar el True B tienes que pisar mas fuerte, los Switchs que están debajo de la parte superior negra, no se accionarán hasta que realices esa pisada mas fuerte.






Si te fijas en ambos diagramas tienes una resistencia de 1M, seria eliminar la del esprimer esquema y colocar la del true b.



GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Un favor ELECTRONEC si tienes las medidas de las cajas del pedal del que has hecho sería excelente!!!!
> GRACIAS



A sus ordenes, aquí dejo las medidas:







Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 22, 2013)

ELECTRONEC eres un genio no te imaginas cuanto esperaba este post, no sabía como hacerme la caja del pedal!!!! ERES MI INSPIRACIÓN!!!! muchísimas gracias!!!!


----------



## Electronec (Mar 22, 2013)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> ELECTRONEC eres un genio no te imaginas cuanto esperaba este post, no sabía como hacerme la caja del pedal!!!! ERES MI INSPIRACIÓN!!!! muchísimas gracias!!!!



Me alegro, compa....  Por cual de los modelos te has decidido. Con bobina de 500 sin bobina....???

Saludos.


----------



## ldcr1234 (Mar 22, 2013)

vaya gran informacion las medidas del pedal!!
justo yo estoy para hacerme una vaya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## luis vera (Mar 22, 2013)

Electronec dijo:


> Gracias GSM, como siempre, un placer tus halagos.
> 
> Efectívamente, el pedal lleva dos micro pulsadores que accionan el T&B de BOSS en lugar del pulsador externo que estamos acostumbrados a ver en el resto de Wah´s. Me pareció buena idea ponerlo ahy digamos que el pedal es doble pedal.
> 
> ...


 
Electronec, felicitaciones por modelo de wha presentado tendras el pcb del t&b de boss para colocarlo en cualquier efecto, me ayudaria mucho para algunos proyectos que les falta su true bypass.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 22, 2013)

Yo otra vez ELECTRONEC, tendrías el orden de los componentes o layout del PCB que publicaste?, a ver si integro todo en mi versión para PCB todo en uno, ya que yo fabrico los JACK NEUTIK de esos que se saca el ferrule y se monta todo en uno, graxias man te debo el impreso y la realización, a ver si me da la locura y me hago de un WAH de una vez por todas!!!
Nuevamente man eres mi inspiración!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Electronec (Mar 23, 2013)

luis vera dijo:


> Electronec, felicitaciones por modelo de wha presentado tendras el pcb del t&b de boss para colocarlo en cualquier efecto, me ayudaria mucho para algunos proyectos que les falta su true bypass.



Gracias por el comentario. Como dije esa parte la hice sin PCB, pero ese TB lo puedes encontrar en cualquier pedal de Boss publicado en el Foro.



GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Yo otra vez ELECTRONEC, tendrías el orden de los componentes o layout del PCB que publicaste?, a ver si integro todo en mi versión para PCB todo en uno, ya que yo fabrico los JACK NEUTIK de esos que se saca el ferrule y se monta todo en uno, graxias man te debo el impreso y la realización, a ver si me da la locura y me hago de un WAH de una vez por todas!!!
> Nuevamente man eres mi inspiración!!!!!!!!!!!



Aquí va:



Acá dejo el link para que se vea mejor:

http://darkwaffenguitarpedal.blogspot.com.es/2012/10/wh10-ibanez-wah-wah.html

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo LB (Mar 23, 2013)

Electronec dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario. Como dije esa parte la hice sin PCB, pero ese TB lo puedes encontrar en cualquier pedal de Boss publicado en el Foro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Electronec, permíteme agradecerte por compartir ésta información, además felicitarte por tan magníficos trabajos, verdaderamente admirable.

Desde hace algún tiempo tenia en mente intentar construir ésta versión de Wah, pero no tenia claro la función del control Depth, la información que compartes despeja mis dudas, pues siempre tuve la impresión que éste Wah podía ser "chillón" (entiéndase agudos horribles). 

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Electronec (Mar 23, 2013)

pablolb84 dijo:


> Hola Electronec, permíteme agradecerte por compartir ésta información, además felicitarte por tan magníficos trabajos, verdaderamente admirable.
> 
> Desde hace algún tiempo tenia en mente intentar construir ésta versión de Wah, pero no tenia claro la función del control Depth, la información que compartes despeja mis dudas, pues siempre tuve la impresión que éste Wah podía ser "chillón" (entiéndase agudos horribles).
> 
> Saludos y gracias nuevamente.



De nada compañero, gracias a ti por tus comentarios. Anímate a construirlo porque la verdad que suena de 10. Yo estoy encantado con el sonido, como tu dices el control Depth te permite elegir un buen sonido.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 23, 2013)

Graxias ELECTRONEC por el layout, siempre tan oportuno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Veré de publicar una versión todo en uno para los que deseen hacerse a mi estilo particular este formidable wah!!!!!!! por supuesto siempre con tu permiso man!!!
Solo tengo un problema, en PERÚ hay de esos potes grandazos de 2W /A100K, es posible utilizarlos??, son de carbón, me parece haberlos visto en los vintage originales ITALIANOS, será posible o es necesario los de 50K??


----------



## Electronec (Mar 24, 2013)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Graxias ELECTRONEC por el layout, siempre tan oportuno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Veré de publicar una versión todo en uno para los que deseen hacerse a mi estilo particular este formidable wah!!!!!!! por supuesto siempre con tu permiso man!!!
> Solo tengo un problema, en PERÚ hay de esos potes grandazos de 2W /A100K, es posible utilizarlos??, son de carbón, me parece haberlos visto en los vintage originales ITALIANOS, será posible o es necesario los de 50K??



Fíjate en este post, (#16):  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/wah-wah-ibanez-wh-10-a-14235/#post106497

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 24, 2013)

ya me di cuenta!!!! gracias electronec, ahora mi layout, a ver si le dan un ojo!!!!


----------



## Pablo LB (Mar 25, 2013)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> ya me di cuenta!!!! gracias electronec, ahora mi layout, a ver si le dan un ojo!!!!



Hola GodSaveMetal, se ve muy bien!

Referente al pote de carbon, soportará muchas pasadas?
Quizá resulte más conveniente utilizar un LDR.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 25, 2013)

pablolb84 dijo:


> Hola GodSaveMetal, se ve muy bien!
> 
> Referente al pote de carbon, soportará muchas pasadas?
> Quizá resulte más conveniente utilizar un LDR.
> ...



Los de 2W de carbón por supuesto!! soportan años de pasadas, eran usados en los originales italianos y acrualmnte en las reediciones!! solo le tapas el lado abierto con un guardapolvo o gutapercha y listo nunca te fallará!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pablo LB (Mar 25, 2013)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Los de 2W de carbón por supuesto!! soportan años de pasadas, eran usados en los originales italianos y acrualmnte en las reediciones!! solo le tapas el lado abierto con un guardapolvo o gutapercha y listo nunca te fallará!!!!!!!!



Bueno...

A buscar entonces, de todos modos trataré de implementar un sistema óptico que no reste dinámica/rango al efecto.

Saludos.


----------



## ldcr1234 (Mar 28, 2013)

hola soy nuevo en este foro y he estado viendo este foro y yo tambien he hecho un pcb con 3pdt pero basado en los IC`s  CD4011 Y CD4053
ah, tambien le agregue un buffer de salida este es mi diseño
el circuito es el WH10 de IBANEZ  el mismo que esta publicado mas arriva


----------



## chacarock (Mar 31, 2013)

pablolb84 dijo:


> Quizá resulte más conveniente utilizar un LDR.



Hola, como seria ese sistema, me estubo dando vueltas hace rato  esa idea, solo es reemplazar el pote por el ldr y un led y hacer el sistema del triangulito que se interponga entre ambos?
me podrias direccionar hacia alguna pagina que trate el temA? saludos


----------



## ldcr1234 (Abr 2, 2013)

Electronec disculpa muy bueno tu pedal!!!! como ninguno que aya visto!!
 yo tambien estoy en proceso de construccion de uno ya tengo el pcb terminado y funcionando.. lo publique mas arriva en un layour 
una favor como isiste el sistema de la mecanisacion del pote y la cremallera para accionar el pote.. 
yo he buscado y he encontrado k lo asen con partes de reproductores DVD`S yo ya me consegui uno de donde sacar el engranaje .. pero aun me quedo con la duda como lo isite tu??
podrias publicarlo porfavor ..


----------



## Pablo LB (Abr 17, 2013)

chacarock dijo:


> Hola, como seria ese sistema, me estubo dando vueltas hace rato  esa idea, solo es reemplazar el pote por el ldr y un led y hacer el sistema del triangulito que se interponga entre ambos?
> me podrias direccionar hacia alguna pagina que trate el temA? saludos



Hola chacarock, disculpa la tardanza en responder, nunca encontré páginas que traten el tema, excepto el artículo de R.G. (http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/wahpedl/wahped.htm) pero no contiene imágenes o diagramas para la construcción física del pedal. 

En el caso del Wah aquí tratado parece más sencillo utilizar un LDR, pues en caso de usar un potenciómetro, sólo utilizaría 2 terminales (en comparación con el clásico de bobina que utiliza las 3 terminales del pote) lo cual se ajusta bien a la utilización de LDR, teniendo en cuenta que existen varios "tipos" de éstos cuya resistencia mínima-máxima depende justamente del "tipo" de LDR, según su tamaño y presentación.

Dejo una imagen de un pedal que hice hace algún tiempo basado en LDR/LED quizá sirva como idea.

Saludos.


----------



## luis vera (Abr 20, 2013)

ldcr1234 dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en este foro y he estado viendo este foro y yo tambien he hecho un pcb con 3pdt pero basado en los IC`s CD4011 Y CD4053
> ah, tambien le agregue un buffer de salida este es mi diseño
> el circuito es el WH10 de IBANEZ el mismo que esta publicado mas arriva


 
ldcr1234: Puedes publicar el PCB y el diagrama completo con tus mods... 
Luis Vera


----------



## chacarock (Abr 21, 2013)

ahora estoy desde el celular y es medio complicado asi que cuando agarre la pc ingreso al linck a investigar el tema.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 27, 2013)

ldcr1234 dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en este foro y he estado viendo este foro y yo tambien he hecho un pcb con 3pdt pero basado en los IC`s  CD4011 Y CD4053
> ah, tambien le agregue un buffer de salida este es mi diseño
> el circuito es el WH10 de IBANEZ  el mismo que esta publicado mas arriva



Ea master sé que has terminado el WAH ponlo por estos lares con tu video!!!! suena excelente!!!!

SALUDOS!!


----------



## Marce (Mar 18, 2015)

Electronec dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 89612Acá dejo el link para que se vea mejor:
> 
> http://darkwaffenguitarpedal.blogspot.com.es/2012/10/wh10-ibanez-wah-wah.html
> 
> Saludos.


 Buenas noches, se que este es un tema muy viejo, perdon por revivirlo, solo quiero comentarles que es una caaaño como suena este wah wah, me sorprende tanto en sencilles como en calidad, realice el pcb de handmades aportado por electronec, (gracias)
dejo las fotos de como va quedando, falta ordenar el cableado y los jacks.
 Animense! saludos


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (May 18, 2015)

Marce dijo:


> Buenas noches, se que este es un tema muy viejo, perdon por revivirlo, solo quiero comentarles que es una caaaño como suena este wah wah, me sorprende tanto en sencilles como en calidad, realice el pcb de handmades aportado por electronec, (gracias)
> dejo las fotos de como va quedando, falta ordenar el cableado y los jacks.
> Animense! saludos



Te quedo genial! yo tengo el proyecto estancado porque no encuentro forma de hacer el mecanismo, el circuito anda muy bien y suena bien, ya le arme el gabinete y todo, pero no lo puedo terminar "oficialmente" por el mecanismo... ¿De donde lo sacaste al mecanismo?


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (May 19, 2015)

Marce dijo:
			
		

> Axisepm, ahi compro para armar los pedales



Lamentablemente no vivo en Entre Ríos D: tendré que buscar en mi provincia...
Otra pregunta mas, ¿como lo pediste? algo así como "mecanismo de piñón y cremallera"? o nada que ver. Gracias.


----------



## Marce (May 19, 2015)

Nono mi viejo, pone axisepm en google, te mandan no solo componentes electronicos sino cajas para pedales y wah wah, te haces una cuenta y te lo envian, son de bs as


----------

